# web server behind firewall router



## alli (May 31, 2003)

Network newbie here.  I turned on web sharing and opened port 80 on my router but for some reason incoming traffic is not routed to my ~/sites folder.

I only see the standard Apache default page (even though my ~/sites folder contains my web site.

I've tried all possible IP addresses when trying to access from an external computer.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mr. k (May 31, 2003)

do you just type in your ip address?  to access what is in your sites folder you need to type 'yourcomputersipaddress/~username/index.html.'
also did you tell the router to forward all requests for port 80 to YOUR lan ip?  they might be getting to the router, but it doesnt know where to send them.

quick edit: it should actually be your routers ip address and not your computers, and try just opening up your browser and firing it toward '127.0.0.1/~username/index.html,' that should show you what the index is in your sites folder.


----------



## alli (Jun 4, 2003)

That did not work.  Thanks for the suggestions though

My understanding is that the router's address is standard and not unique.  My gateway address is provided by Earthlink.

I've tried using

gateway address
gateway address/~username
gateway address/~username/sites
gateway address/~username/index.html

Port 80 is open and forwarded to my mac with websharing on.

Any other ideas?


----------



## alli (Jun 4, 2003)

Update:

I've also tried the router's IP address as listed in the system pref network section.  No dice.


----------



## uoba (Jun 6, 2003)

If you're getting an Apache page then you are seeing your web server! So, I guess (though an uneducated one) is that the problem is not your access or network.

I suppose it could be pointing to your machine's main web server at /Library/Webserver/Documents/ which would show the Apache page if nothing has replaced it.


----------



## Majin Silver (Jun 25, 2003)

I have a similar problem  I can view my whole webiste, but only localy. People from the out side world can't get in, and I opened my port 80. I even removed my router and connected the computer straight to the cable modem, and still people from outside couldn't get in, so it can' tbe my fire wall.


----------



## Majin Silver (Jun 25, 2003)

oh, and one other thing, I'm using a SMC barricade router, if someone could just quickly go through the steops of forwarding to port 80 for me to make sure I did it right, I would be eternally grateful.


----------

